# Walleye Landing Nets??



## Timberlake1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking to buy a QUALITY Landing net for the Walleyes on Erie, would like some suggestions on which one to buy.
Thanks............


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought an inexpensive net from jann's netcrafters. I think it was about 25 bucks. Seems to work really good-as it has landed alot of eyes this year. The handle extends to 12 ft and hoop diameter is pretty large. I wanted to point out the low end-I looked at many more "high end" nets-they looked good too.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got a real nice net with a rubber netting from Cabelas. It is a Frabile with a locking extention. The rubber net is heavier but it works better with toothy fish like walleye and pike. I use it in Canada and the fish do not tangle up or rip the netting. I think it was $50.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

There are several good net makers out there. I like the Frabill #8415 with the #8470 extension handle (makes it an 8' net) The Power-Lok yoke lets you retract the net handle into the hoop for easy storage and it extends very easily. No searching to line up the hole and the button-lock like other brands I've used (which can be very frustrating when the net needs to be ready quickly). It also has a coated bag that is about as "hook-proof" as I've seen. BTW-any company advertising a net as truely "hook-proof" is BS'ing you...there is no such animal.

Tim


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have rubber and nylon netting nets . My rubber net is starting to get some strech to the basket so the walleye are not jumping out of the net before getting into the boat which I had real problems with earlier. The hooks do not tangle in the net. So when trolling I use my long handled nylon net as the fish can not be played out at the boat with the ripped lips, when bait fishing I have used the rubber and like it very much as it does not take up as much space on the boat. I think it is the Jet divers that tear up the eyes lips but that is what I have been doing.


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

On my Erie boat I always carried two nets, one nylon and one rubber. When I fished alone I used the rubber net. Its much safer as the hooks don't tangle when the fish is flopping. Never wanted to have one set of trebles in my hand & the other set in a 5 lb walleye.
Lou


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I got a cabela's trolling net a few years ago:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=landing+net&noImage=0

I haven't used the extension.

I got tired of digging treble's from between the nylon strands with my old net. This net works better,less downtime in case I get a double/triple when saugeye fishing.Very sturdy as well.

Be cautious with that link. Now they sell the hoop net together,but handle is separate.

Rubber nets would be good,but definitely heavier-in case you go solo. 

If you go the nylon route,and locally,look and make sure those nylon strands are fused together. Huge difference when you get 2 trebles in them, LOL. I still remember the nightmares from lake erie,when trying to get our wigglewarts out of the cheap nylon webbing.

With my newer bomber tx-3 hooks,those sharp hooks will penetrate the fused nylon fibers. Still not too much trouble getting them out,but not trully tangle-proof.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Timberlake1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Greatly appreciate all the info!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

